# Smooth Away Hair Removal?? Anyone Tried This?



## nprotundo

Ok ladies, how about this one for hair removal. Anyone tried it or knows someone who did? Here is the link: https://www.trysmoothaway.com/ver4/index.asp?did=&refcode=1002

It would be great if this were true! Imagine...no more waxing!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

These hair removal buffing pads have been around a long time.  I don't know if they work.  I get the feeling they don't work as well as advertised.  Otherwise, I think you'd see more people using them.


----------



## nprotundo

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> These hair removal buffing pads have been around a long time.  I don't know if they work.  I get the feeling they don't work as well as advertised.  Otherwise, I think you'd see more people using them.



True, thats what I've been thinking. Oh well...


----------



## lovetoast

these have been around for a while--they do work (kinda weird though, hair rolls up in little balls) and your skin is left smooth. it doesn't hurt, but you have to be careful not to rub too hard.  worst case, your skin is temporarily pink.


----------



## lostnexposed

I keep seeing the infomercial and I wanna know as well.

Like I could see it working on the hairs on your arms cause those hairs are fine, but how does it work on the rougher hair?


----------



## LegacyGirl

They didn't work for me and I found them really annoying.


----------



## sedmackay

They worked great for me, but that was back in jr. high school! 

It actually made my legs really soft! Didn't know they were still available!

Jen


----------



## Shailaja526

Regarding Smooth Away I bought it recently...general one for the body and a facial one too.... all you do is rub it gently on the skin and ,,,,,u will have no pain.. and ur skin will remain very smooth...I would suggest it. 

But don't buy it from the tv ad..i got one from amazon and the other from drugstore. 

hope it helps
https://www.officialtvwebsite.com/getsmoothaway/index.asp?did=644&refcode=Smooth1a&phone=1-800-363-1624&gclid=CNCT5q2Dz5YCFQOjFQodMWsq2g


----------



## uberdumb

My mom uses it and it works for her but doesn't work for me.


----------



## coachariffic

I have it and it does work.  My mom uses it as well and she likes it.  I just don't do it because it takes forever, in my opinion, to do my legs.  But it works.


----------



## Skinny

wow i might have to try this!!!


----------



## elizat

My mom asked me about this over the weekend. She saw it on an infomercial and wants it! I looked on MUA and found nothing, then searched on google. Reviews were mixed. I think she is going to order them!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Ball Beauty has sold a similar product, I can't remember the name of it, Hair-Off? for years, and the people I know who have been happiest with them are people who have not a lot of hair to remove, and what there is fine as opposed to coarse, and of course the common sense not to "buff" to the point of damaging the skin.

Probably the best thing, if you are interested, would be to find a family member or a friend who uses them and try it. 

There are people who like them, but I don't think they will ever be a threat to Magic Powder.


----------



## fireice289

hey what was the name of the product that you got at the drugstore and the one from amazon too?


----------



## QueenMaa

I was wondering if anyone had tried smooth away. It is a hair removal thing that you put on your hand and rub the hair away. If so, how did you like it?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I thought about buying it, then I read reviews online. The reviews were about 50/50. It sounds like it's just sandpaper or some type of exfoliator and I don't like that idea for my skin.


----------



## merlot

ooh I just saw a commercial for this and had to check this here. I think i am going to go to the drugstore and see if they have any buffing pads and try them out.


----------



## June343

I used something similar, it was just like shaving as far as how long it last, and it took forever to do, not a fan


----------



## barbie_slayer

Seems too good to be true, IMO.  I'll stick with shaving.


----------



## Ladybug09

They previewed this on the View. It really worked.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^I saw it on the view too


----------



## Jahpson

omg! I want to buy this so bad. Looks like it would come in handy. Anyone have it let me know your results!


----------



## candiii

i ordered smoothaway some time in november and FINALLY got it in the mail. i was skeptical at first...but thought it wouldn't hurt to try it. as soon as i got it i tried it out. and THEY REALLY WORK!! just make sure u dont use too much pressure! my hair on my forearms are gone!! just like that. and no pain. i'm quite surprised and excited about this product becuz i thought it was too good to be true. i'm so glad that i got this and thought i should tell everyone that it really works. as for the smoothness of my skin...it hasn't changed. i guess i already had smooth skin haha. oh yea, i also bought another one


----------



## IntlSet

These have been around forever. If you have dry skin, beware: this will make your skin flake! Ick. It does take off the hair, but it never leaves your legs as smooth as shaving will. I found it funny that the informercial introduced these, as if they're a new thing? I can remember these being around since I was a kid!


----------



## barbie_slayer

Hmm...don't like the idea of dry, flakey skin at all!


----------



## jmcadon

They showed these on The View and Whoppie says she uses them. They actually tried it on Sherry on the show and she said it worked...


----------



## scd1234

Beware of ordering from the Smooth Away on-line website.  They charged me $39.94 for shipping/handling when it said on the website it would be $6.99.  Very small box and very light weight, so no reason for outrageous shipping costs other than a rip off to get money.


----------



## godsavechanel

i saw this on tv the other day and I was wondering if it worked or not, definitely would save time if it did!


----------



## Walkerred

I am searching here to find information about the product because Walgreen's ad this week offers it for 9.99 (NO postage required).  I have
very fine and light hair and wondered if I am a candidate for this method.
Each posted opinion has differed.    Guess it's up to me to drop $10 on a
toss up!    Thanks for all who had varying success.


----------



## daisytattoo

I think the finer and lighter the hair, the better it works.  I personally think this product is ideal for traveling.  Instead of having to deal with cuts and carrying around a razor and cream, this slim little pad is easy and travels very well.  I like to shave my legs normally before a trip, and then i just take these pads with me for any minor touch ups, or for upkeep.  I really do like these! and you can find them at your drugstore for under ten bucks!


----------



## Kelling

This Product works better than anything I have tried and I have been waxing, tweezing or shaving FOREVER!!! I don't know if I will EVER Try one of those methods again. I'm TOTALLY SOLD on SMOOTH AWAY!


----------



## Jahpson

I did it and put a review in the sticky on the Beauty Bar main page.

It works but you have to put work into it. I dont recommend buying it


----------



## Compass Rose

I was at Bed Bath and Beyond the other day, and there was a whole display of them right by the cash register.  They were $9.99.  I was thinking about trying it, but I think I'll wait to see what other users say....


----------



## jburgh

Isn't this stuff just sandpaper?


----------



## bagaholic85

ShimmaPuff said:


> Ball Beauty has sold a similar product, I can't remember the name of it, Hair-Off? for years, and the *people I know who have been happiest with them are people who have not a lot of hair to remove, and what there is fine as opposed to coarse*, and of course the common sense not to "buff" to the point of damaging the skin.
> 
> Probably the best thing, if you are interested, would be to find a family member or a friend who uses them and try it.
> 
> There are people who like them, but I don't think they will ever be a threat to Magic Powder.



exactly wat i was thinking...


----------



## jan228

I have very fine hair on my legs, and I could not shave for weeks and it's barely noticeable. 

I tried these some time ago and they did NOT work for me.


----------



## bagaholic85

*bump* 

my mom got them at target and i was ENTIRELY skeptical.  i tried the facial one last nite and i am happy (and shocked) to announce that it actually works!!!

id say the hair def has to be thin for it to work (facial hair is prob the best application) but it does work!


----------



## hotdog69

Yeah this stuff actually worked. I bought one for my gf and she used it..and of course I noticed her legs and arms being softer and shinier. She has finely thin hair so it works great. Her legs and arms feels silky smooth..I love it...Not sure if this stuff works for people with thick coarse hair though..


----------



## Jesskaz

ShimmaPuff said:


> Ball Beauty has sold a similar product, I can't remember the name of it, Hair-Off? for years, and the people I know who have been happiest with them are people who have not a lot of hair to remove, and what there is fine as opposed to coarse, and of course the common sense not to "buff" to the point of damaging the skin.
> 
> Probably the best thing, if you are interested, would be to find a family member or a friend who uses them and try it.
> 
> There are people who like them, but I don't think they will ever be a threat to Magic Powder.


 
Yup to all of the above. I used Hair-Off and I have lots of dark coarse hair. I practically had to rub all my skin off before the hair came off. Not good.

What's Magic Powder? I looke it up and the product description said it is shaving powder but it should not be used with a razor. How do you shave without a razor


----------



## ZoSoIV

they didn't work for me either,shaving is easier/faster


----------



## misss60

jburgh said:


> Isn't this stuff just sandpaper?




it totally is! my boyfriend saw the infomercial and said i should just buy emory cloth, that it is essentially a fine grained sand paper!

try using a nail buffing block or nail file for small areas of skin instead lol


----------



## catabie

they sell them in CVS.


----------



## o0bouncingsoul0

uh oh hwo did i get here where is buddypic help​


----------



## mimilatte

I just bought & tried Smooth Away hair removal pads today. I am very pleased. Now I have to say I am an older woam and have less hair on my legs these days but for me...it worked.


----------



## xikry5talix

I tried this on my upper lip today. It worked but left me with a stinging feeling afterwards. Wouldn't purchase again.


----------



## VPT

*NO *they don't work for me.

Essentially they are a low grade sandpaper made by 3M and only successfully remove the finest of hairs, like baby hair.

I followed their instructions, it said to rub in a circular motion one direction 3x followed by 3x in the other direction. No hoper. So I tried rubbing harder back and forth, some hair came out like 40%. Next day my skin broke out in welts and red patches. 

What's this with posters posting with 1 postcount each, are they the same person promoting their website, can a mod please look into these, I clicked on a couple of links and my browser/anti-spyware notified me there's a security breach in those links!! 
DO NOT CLICK ON THOSE LINKS!!


----------



## cljralls

I bought this for my mother, she has sensitive skin and allergies.  So, I tried it first, I'm 40 and have tough skin. My results were a burnt and dry area on my face and swelling.  I definitely do not recommend this product.


----------



## floridasun8

Ouch, sorry to hear that.  I was curious about this product as well, but was still concerned about how it could get rid of hair without burning or roughing up your skin.   I'll be sure to stay away from it now!


----------



## claireZk

Is that the hair bufffer thing that rubs off hair?  I remember seeing one of those yeeeeeears ago.  It was literally just fine-grit sandpaper! :blink:


----------



## Jahpson

same here. you have to work to get the hair off. 

i just dont have that kind of time for my legs. but its great for underarms


----------



## ChristyR143

VPT, if you haven't already, report the posts you are referring to.


----------



## plumaplomb

works great on my legs and underarms


----------



## cindy05

I just bought it yesterday too and it did not remove one single hair! I am so disappointed. Back in the 1990s I used a similar product that worked wonders. I think the sandpaper on this one is just too fine to do anything. I am returning mine.


----------



## Nat

:s


----------



## luvhautecouture

omg it's like a revival of the Kinoki foot pad situation (I resisted the urge to post that link here...) haha


----------



## HauteGlam29

I tried them and they did not work for me but YMMV.


----------



## xikry5talix

I think there is already a thread on this...


----------



## xikry5talix

UPDATE the part where I did it on my upper lip is super dry and parched now!! :[


----------



## NoraV

claireZk said:


> Is that the hair bufffer thing that rubs off hair?  I remember seeing one of those yeeeeeears ago.  It was literally just fine-grit sandpaper! :blink:



Haha, I just came in here to ask if that's actually all these things ended up being. Sure just looks like sandpaper from the commercial.


----------



## bagaholic85

theres another thread about this already.

to the op: you probably were too hard in rubbing.  i have used it on my face with (surprisingly) fabulous results


----------



## gillianna

My friend uses them on her arms and has great results.  I tried it on one tiny part of my leg below my knee and it did work but took some time and my skin was very smooth after.  I guess it would be worth a try if one has the time to do it.  The thing is it is just taking the surface hairs off so to me regrowth would be pretty fast.


----------



## lp1062

I bought this because my daughter always complains about the peachfuzz on her face.  I ordered it from HSN which was offering a two for one deal.  I tried it myself and have to say I was disappointed.  It barely removed any hair. Coincidentally, I saw a similar product in a beauty supply store today for one quarter the price that I spent.  I never order anything from the tv; now I just feel silly that I believed the hype. I think I'm going to return mine.


----------



## abandonedimages

Thanks for the heads up! I was going to try this too!


----------



## Curlybaby

Thanks for sharing your experience with this. My friend was curious about getting this.


----------



## Veelyn

I figured it would just be like sandpaper...


----------



## qcescada

I tried it and it worked well enough. I wouldn't use it on my legs - I don't have that kind of time especially since it seems like a temporary fix. I think it would work best for those with fine-medium hair.


----------



## dgwin

Hey!  I saw a review on Fox16.  They rated it a deal!

http://www.fox16.com/news/local/story/Deal-or-Dud-Smooth-Away/FFxqCvWSA0WE8HisQNQ9NA.cspx?rss=315


----------



## VPT

dgwin said:


> Hey!  I saw a review on Fox16.  They rated it a deal!
> 
> http://www.fox16.com/news/local/story/Deal-or-Dud-Smooth-Away/FFxqCvWSA0WE8HisQNQ9NA.cspx?rss=315



Ummm.. having come from a journalist background I am yet to trust any news souce  We know how it works in the industry, we make claims to lots of things that don't necessarily mean we have actually tried it on our own, especially when a commercial website is promoted. Most often we don't have the time to try things we write about we just rely 100% on the press releases the companies provide us with. If you want to buy it go ahead, just don't say we didn't warn you about product not working (for most).


----------



## daani!

*I am def. going to have to try it. Ima stop by Walgreen laters today!
*

*Ill come back and post my results!*



*!LOVE!
*


----------



## SuzyQ_826

I just tried this product and was really shocked that it worked!  I had seen the TV commercials and when I saw the product in Bed Bath & Beyond, I figured 'what the heck!' - It was only $9.99 for the two applicators and 5 replacement pads, so I bought it. 

The hair removal pad feels like a flexible, very super fine emery board, and just looking at it, I thought it was hard to imagine how it could actually remove hair.  It didnt seem like it would do anything at all, however, I was pleasantly surprised!

The directions say to rub the pad on clean, dry skin first in a clockwise circular motion three times around, then on the same spot, three times around again in a counter-clockwise circular motion. 

They say not to press to hard, and I found out the hard way the reason they mention that - pressing too hard can cause a red spot that feels like sunburn, but its only temporary. 

I feel like the only negative aspect of this product is that it takes longer than most other hair removal methods because you have to go back over spots that get missed, and its very common to miss a few hairs here and there when you are rubbing in a circular motion.

All in all, its a pretty cool product, and I am surprised it works as well as it does!


----------



## iceehott25

i used this when i first started shaving/removing hair on my legs, back then it was called the "hair mitt," and i remember it worked really well then!


----------



## cph706

Tried it for the first time today & I'm shocked to say that it worked amazingly well on my legs! I'm going to give it to DD, age 13, who often comes down to breakfast in the morning with band aids on her legs from her shaving attempts. Does anyone know where to get the replacement pads, it would be a waste to keep buying the kits.


----------



## schadenfreude

I was really surprised at how well it worked! It seems to work better on fine hair though (leg hair) -- not so well on coarse icky armpit/bikini line hair. Honestly, I think I'll just get sandpaper in an identical grit from Wal-mart and use that instead of buying replacement pads. That sounds so weird, rereading that! The things we do for beauty......


----------



## Sherylr

I haven't tried them yet but I know that Walgreens carries the same thing that is in the infomercials but it's cheaper at the store than on t.v.


----------



## jordin7546

they didnt work for me.


----------



## Loquita

I read this thread (saw the commercial first and was not convinced) and went out to Bed Bath & Beyond to pick it up...and it totally works!!  Not for thick, longer hair, that's for sure -- but it definitely worked on my legs.  Be careful not to rub to hard if you are going to use it on facial peach fuzz, tho -- I gave myself a bit of a burn.  :shame:

I am taking this with me when I travel -- I can't shave (my skin's too sensitive) and this is way lighter/easier than an epilady!


----------



## Bay

Works great for me, just takes a while. Leaves your skin smooth and soft.

Did not work o hubby though. He has a couple of long hairs he wanted to get rid of but it did not do it for him.


----------



## I'll take 2

It did  not work for me.  But I have thicker hair on my legs.  It's not baby fine.  It took quite a long time to work.  Just too much effort for me.  The finer your hair the better the results.


----------



## sweetpea98

these do work, but you have to get the right one, there are so many knockoffs these days. don't get the ones from 'as seen on tv' you'll be way over charged. there are some cautions though...don't use on the underarms..you will burn your skin before getting the hair off (coarse hair on sensitive skin is never a good combo, try an epilator instead, i love mine for underarms and arms). i think i'd only use this on my legs. i have medium thickness of hair, and it works great. just as smooth if not smoother than shaving. my arms were too sensitive for the product, bikini area, not recommended. the brand i got was "soft silky legs" from a home products show


----------



## yeciatkins

you must have not done it right, because i bought it today and tried it on myself, and it buffed away my hair, so i tried it on my husband who has super course hair it it came off! it was really cool. 





LegacyGirl said:


> They didn't work for me and I found them really annoying.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I used to use the same thing as the Smooth Away(under a different name)in England. Boots sold them. They were good, but your hair does grow back.


----------



## princesssugarg

My mom tried using this and burned her face with it... yes she did most likely go overboard on the rubbing..but wow it left really dark red bruises on her face. They did go away after about 4 days. Be Careful.


----------



## meechelley

I tried this on my face and it worked fine.  But I noticed a couple days later that my skin around the tip of my mouth started peeling and formed red bumps.  I stopped using it on my face since.  I don't use it on my legs since my leg hair takes about 3 weeks to even really grow in when I shave.


----------



## jennypooo7

These pads have been around for a while now.  I tried a product similar to this about 10-15 years ago.  It burnt my skin!!!   Big red painful patches. 

I actually used them as a scouring pad to get this horrible stain off one of my mother's appliances (when nothing else worked!)  What does that tell you?  (did same my butt though lol)

Maybe they've changed over the years and they are better?  Haven't read anything too positive when I googled it.  Hope this helps!


----------



## rta5a

Just wondering if any of you have tried this product, and what were your impressions?

https://www.getsmoothaway.com/ver41/index.asp

Thanks!!


----------



## sbelle

Actually I haven't used it, but my two daughters have and they say it works great.  I forgot about it until your post.  I think I'll check it out and report back.


----------



## mundodabolsa

for me, not really.  it works ok with fine hairs, but it simply would not remove my thicker hairs, no matter how hard I tried. 

plus, even the area that it did "smooth," was 100% bumpy and irritated the next day, almost like I had broken out there.


----------



## wifeyb

my sister tried this, and it didnt work too well, there were still patches of hair left, and she had irritated skin as well from using it on her legs.....


----------



## print*model

I bought this about a month ago and it didn't work at all for me.  I rub and rub and rub.  Nothing.  I gave it to my husband to try and he says it didn't work for him either.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Have u tried a search?  There's an existing thread on this already.


----------



## kmrosko404

Didn't work for me and left me with skin irritation/rash for ~week


----------



## ~Mina~

Did not really work for me, but I hair that is thicker.   It took a long time.


----------



## hillarystyle

Doesn't work on coarse hair.  I tried it on my legs and it didn't do anything (but give me road rash!)


----------



## MelZaho

It actually worked for my legs, and I think it's great!  But in keeping with the other comments, my hair is pretty fine to begin with.


----------



## ronaele

Did you try the cotton ball soaked in milk to counteract any stinging?


----------



## specialrequest

It worked for me, but I must have rubbed a little too hard, my legs are stinging a bit today and feel slightly itchy. Next time I won't rub so hard, but this is so easy to use while watching tv or riding in the car, quite convenient.


----------



## miranda3211

I have coarse hair and this did not work for me


----------



## o0bouncingsoul0

it worked my legs are raw like meat it really took the smooth away


----------



## canadiangal9

it removed my finer hair, but some coarser hair were still there


----------



## bella0036

Hello Ladies!!

I actually did not think that smooth away would work but was curious. I saw it at a thrift store, brand new in the box for $1.00 and thought "what the hay". Well, to my surprise it works!! And is very gentle. It even worked in that special area. I do recommend the product and intend to buy refills. I hope this helps!!!


----------

